# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  Galareta w oku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od jakiegoś czasu mam taką galaretę w oku:
fotka Inne-oko1._1311327868.jpg
fotka Inne-oko2._1311327907.jpg
pojawia się w oku nie wiadomo kiedy i znika nie wiadomo kiedy. Oko mnie nie boli, nie piecze. Widzę dobrze. 
Czy ktoś wie co to może być i jak tego pozbyć się na stałe?

----------


## Krzysztof

"Galareta" na oku może być zmianą w obrębie spojówki, na przykład skrzydlikiem. Jeśli nie powoduje dolegliwości bólowych oraz nie przesłania pola widzenia, zasadniczo nie powinno niepokoić, najlepiej byłoby skonsultować to z okulistą, nie potrzeba do tego skierowania. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem autorem wątku. Poczytam o tym skrzydliku. Ale nie wiem czy właśnie skrzydlik mam. Za często mi to znika samo czy pojawia.  W ciągu jednego dnia mogę rano tego nie mieć by wieczorem mieć znowu tę galaretę. A skrzydlik chyba dłużej by utrzymywał się. U jednego okulisty byłem. W sumie nie wiedział co to. Dał kropelki z antybiotykiem ale nie pomogły. Dzięki za odpowiedź pozdrawiam.

----------


## SklepOptilus_pl

A jak długo stosowałeś te krople i jak się nazywały? Jeżeli możesz to opisz więcej szczegółów,może udaj się też do innego okulisty na konsultację.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałem krople Maxitrol jakoś przez 6 czy 7 dni, ale różnicy nie zauważyłem. 
Ciężko mi coś więcej o tym napisać. To wygląda jak jakaś galareta czy żel. Przeważnie rano budzę się i to mam. Później w ciągu dnia znika by wieczorem znowu pojawić się. 
Galareta ta pojawiła się z dnia na dzień. Nie miałem przed powstaniem tego ani teraz nie mam żadnych pieczeń, swędzeń czy łzawień. Mam po prostu taką galaretę dziwną. Dodam, że na obu oczach to mam. Pozdrawiam.

----------

